#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Coax (tv signaal) naar VGA

## Stage-Q

Kan iemand me vertellen of het volgende bestaat..?

Ik heb een coax tv signaal en een scherm met VGA...

nu wil ik hier tussen een soort module die het signaal dus omzet van Coax naar VGA, maar dat ik wel de kanalen met een afstandsbediening kan switchen.

Een soort TV Tuner zeg maar....

iemand enig idee of zoiets dergelijks bestaat?

Namelijk voor een klant van me die een cafe heeft met tft schermen aan de wanden, heeft ie altijd via z'n pc foto's  op voorbij laten komen, maar nu wil hij iets met tv kanalen gaan doen.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Kan iemand me vertellen of het volgende bestaat..?
> 
> Ik heb een coax tv signaal en een scherm met VGA...
> 
> nu wil ik hier tussen een soort module die het signaal dus omzet van Coax naar VGA, maar dat ik wel de kanalen met een afstandsbediening kan switchen.
> 
> Een soort TV Tuner zeg maar....
> 
> iemand enig idee of zoiets dergelijks bestaat?
> ...



Ik zou zeggen, koop een TV kaart voor in die PC. Kan de klant zelf bijde opties nog doen...
Kost ook de wereld niet: ik dacht een eurotje of 40 / 50? :Wink:

----------


## Stage-Q

dat is dus het probleem,

de pc van hen is dus overleden, doet helemaal niks meer.
en was ook behoorlijk traag...

----------


## Bert

zoiets??
TVBox 7

één minuutje googlen.

----------


## vasco

> zoiets??
> TVBox 7
> 
> één minuutje googlen.



En werkt als een speer, heb hem gehad om mijn privé projector aan te sturen met TV-signaal. Ondertussen verkocht en een compleet Media Center eraan zitten. Kun je toch meer dan alleen TV kijken met betere kwaliteit.

Als dat café flexibel wil blijven/zijn en nog eens foto's, DVD's of andere zaken wil tonen op de schermen dan zou ik toch weer gaan voor een PC met TV-Card. Zitten ze niet vast aan één medium.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> zoiets??
> TVBox 7
> 
> één minuutje googlen.



Wat een ramp ding. Kost niks.. kwaliteit is 3x niks..

Hij doet zijn werk maar je ziet de mensen bijna in slowmotion door het beeld lopen.

Iemand die enigzins kritisch is op videogebied kan dit ding beter laten liggen.

kijk es bij extron/kramer ? misschien heeft datavideo wel iets voor je ?

----------


## Nit-Wit

> kijk es bij extron/kramer ? misschien heeft datavideo wel iets voor je ?



je spreek je eigen tegen  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :





> Iemand die enigzins kritisch is op videogebied kan dit ding beter laten liggen.



extron is niet slecht, maar afgelopen tijd toch wel slordige dingen tegen gekomen met betrekking tot extron apparatuur.
Helaas blijft er weinig betaalbaars over.
En voor degene die vinden dat ik altijd dure apparatuur promoot, komt ie weer:

Folsom heeft goede alles naar alles converters.
De Image pro HD is zo'n geval, doet gewoon goed wat hij moet doen.
D'r zit echter een klein minpuntje aan dit ding, en dat is zijn SDI/HDSDI input. een wat brak signaal door kabellengte of slechte generatie van het SDI signaal (lees: goedkopere videoapparatuur die niet geheel de standaard naleven), heeft de Imagepro last met het re-clocken van het signaal.
maar dit is _in geval van nood_ op te lossen door een JVC SDI TM10 monitor te gebruiken als reclocker. Dit is zover ik heb kunnen ervaren de beste SDI reclocker die er is.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik ga liever met datavideo op pad dan videoseven.. maar ook dat vermijden we tot een minimum..

----------


## Stage-Q

@Bert,

thnx,

was ook wel even aan 't googlen geweest...maar dit had ik niet gevonden.

Ik ga er eens ff naar kijken,

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Met een Image PRO HD een tv (antenne) signaal converteren naar VGA.
Die functie heb ik nog niet kunnen vinden.

Je zal toch naar een tv tuner moeten gaan kijken. Een antenne signaal dat bij de CAI vandaan komt is geen standaard video signaal.
Wellicht dat de kroeg kan kijken naar bijvoorbeeld een digitenne of digitale televisie abbonement. Vanuit deze kasten kan je via scart naar RGB gaan. Op die manier kan je dan wel weer veel verlopen / converters gebruiken.

Extron maakt leuk spul hoor, zeker voor dit soort toepassingen zeer geschikt. Een Image PRO HD adviseren voor een kroeg is de plank volledig misslaan en inderdaad alleen maar kijk hebben op hele dure apparatuur.
Ik zeg niet dat Extron net zo goed is , maar je moet kijken waar je iets gaat toepassen, is net zoiets als HDTV kijken op een zwart wit televisie van 50 jaar geleden.

M.V.G

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Met een Image PRO HD een tv (antenne) signaal converteren naar VGA.
> Die functie heb ik nog niet kunnen vinden.
> 
> Je zal toch naar een tv tuner moeten gaan kijken. Een antenne signaal dat bij de CAI vandaan komt is geen standaard video signaal.
> Wellicht dat de kroeg kan kijken naar bijvoorbeeld een digitenne of digitale televisie abbonement. Vanuit deze kasten kan je via scart naar RGB gaan. Op die manier kan je dan wel weer veel verlopen / converters gebruiken.
> 
> Extron maakt leuk spul hoor, zeker voor dit soort toepassingen zeer geschikt. Een Image PRO HD adviseren voor een kroeg is de plank volledig misslaan en inderdaad alleen maar kijk hebben op hele dure apparatuur.
> Ik zeg niet dat Extron net zo goed is , maar je moet kijken waar je iets gaat toepassen, is net zoiets als HDTV kijken op een zwart wit televisie van 50 jaar geleden.
> 
> M.V.G



dat folsom dingetje was niet zo zeer een aanbeveling hoor.
En wat jij zegt over HF in een Image pro frotten: gebruiken we dat nog dan?  :Wink: 

Zelfs een extron is doorgaans te duur voor in een kroeg.

----------


## Stage-Q

inderdaad, t's wel een cafe, dus ik moet inderdaad rekening houden met het budget.

een cafe heeft immers niet zomaar ff duizenden euro's op de plank liggen.

----------


## Leks

Hey topicstarter, ik converteer redelijk veel van vga naar alles een vice versa.

de opties zijn ( zover mij bekend)
a)is het digitenne/dvbt signaal dan -> dvbt/digitenne tuner -> scart naar composite blokje ( vergeet em niet op " output" te zetten) -> Composite -> Vga aktieve converter ( kramer heeft ze.. ze zijn wel 2 a 300 E)

b)Je kan ook een hele sjieke tuner kopen met vga out ( zeldzaam en vast erg duur)

c)Videorecorder ( ja daar zit een tuner in & kost nix) met alweer een composite -> Vga converter

d)Of... idd een tv kaart met een goedkope(dell 2 a 300 E) Pc. Maar let dan wel ff op dat het echt standaard ( geen digitenne, canaldigital, whatever )  tv signaal is. 

Gezien tv signaal nog steeds analoog is ( jajaj niet zeuren over hd enzo) zit je dus zoizo vast aan een aktieve converter... en die kosten geld..

sterkte.. bij vragen hoor ik het wel.

Groeten

----------


## Leks

Zoals robin zei: fix het via een RGB output..

om een of andere reden denkt iedereen dat alles naar een hd scherm digitaal is... maar niets is minder waar.

rgb is gewoon composite analoog signaal in 3 losse kleuren..
net als S video en composite analoog is.
hiertussen is makkelijk heen en weer te converteren.

Alleen zodra je naar DVI-D & Vga wil heb je dus een pijnlijk dure converter nodig

* schiet me net te binnen -> maby een cheap video mixer met een composite ingang en een vga out? kan je dan ook nog leuk knutselen met foto's enzo later *

----------


## Stage-Q

hm oke,

iedereen bedankt voor hun reacties en tips,

ik ga even wat opties opschrijven en uitzoeken qua kwaliteit en budget, en dan hoop ik het een dezer dagen klaar te maken. Voor de klant ook wel net zo prettig.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Tegenwoordig word er niet veel HF meer gebruikt.
Echter de topicstarter vraag wel naar een oplossing voor dit signaal.
Dan denk ik dat het niet meer dan redelijk is dat je ( ik ken je niet persoonlijk maar je weet blijkbaar ruim voldoende van video) hem zeker van een bruikbaar antwoord kan voorzien. Daar is dit forum ook voor bedoeld. Een folsom image PRO HD voldoet niet aan die eis, en is ook niet te vergelijken met extron o.i.d. en in kroegen kom ik toch zeer regelmatig een extron kastje tegen  :Wink: .

Een goede tv kaart echter kost ongeveer netzoveel als een extron converterje. Wellicht kan je dit ook gebruiken mits er een goede videokaart en voldoende rekenkracht in de bestaande pc zit.

M.V.G

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Tegenwoordig word er niet veel HF meer gebruikt.
> Echter de topicstarter vraag wel naar een oplossing voor dit signaal.
> Dan denk ik dat het niet meer dan redelijk is dat je ( ik ken je niet persoonlijk maar je weet blijkbaar ruim voldoende van video) hem zeker van een bruikbaar antwoord kan voorzien. Daar is dit forum ook voor bedoeld. Een folsom image PRO HD voldoet niet aan die eis, en is ook niet te vergelijken met extron o.i.d. en in kroegen kom ik toch zeer regelmatig een extron kastje tegen .



kan inderdaad aan mij liggen: kom niet zovaak in kroegen, dus kan het niet constateren.
En inderdaad, (zoals ik al eerder toegaf) folsom is niets voor in een kroeg, hoewel ik laatst ergens een foto zag van een kroeg die voor wat visuals op plasma's een GV Indigo hadden (jaja, hoe komen ze erop  :Wink:  )
Maar om nou een gericht extron apparaat te noemen? nee, dat type weet ik zo niet.
Je kunt het ook in twee stappen doen: Tuner pakken (extron bijvoorbeeld) en dan van CVBS naar VGA gaan.


ps. jammer van dat XL video slogan  :Wink:  doe de groeten aan Martijn  :Smile:

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik zeg niet dat het aan jou ligt.
Ik vond het alleen jammer dat je direct naar een Folsom greep. Er zijn zat convertertjes die hetzelfde trucje (den wel in mindere kwaliteit) kunnen voor een betere prijs. Natuurlijk als je met grote L.E.D. schermen op pad bent of een goede projectie setup dan is je singnaal echt van belang en dan is een folsom image pro hd zeker een must.
Echter in een cafe op een vga schermpje is het natullijk wat minder belangrijk.

Een GV Indigo voor wat visuals op een plasma is ook wel goed verkocht dan. het afspeel apparaat kost meer dan het scherm ...

PS : Hoezo jammer van het XL slogan ? .... (ik heb maar even weggehaald...)
ik zal Martijn de groeten doen , maar van wie ?

----------


## EvertS

Ik heb dit als volgt opgelost:

coaxTV => videorecorder => videoConverter => beamer

werkt prima. Een videorecorder kost tegenwoordig weinig meer en bovendien kan je vaak prima schakelen tussen kanalen. Een videoconverter moet composiet naar VGA kunnen converten. Je kan hier een eenvoudig extron kastje voor gebruiken, ikzelf gebruik een abtus kastje die ook gelijk nog wat andere dingen kan schakelen.

----------

